# Batman: arkham asylum,stuck in sewer!



## treelover (Dec 10, 2009)

Stuck at the main sewer junction ,its the bit as you come out of the steel door,you get a panoramic shot, but then what, i've tried the w/thrus' but still confused and jump to my doom.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 10, 2009)

Go to the window. 'Open' the 'curtains'.
Check there is light outside, if there is then make your way to the 'front door'. If the door is locked, look for the 'key'. 
When you find the key turn the handle and head outside. 

Buy six cans of beer and a couple of bottles of wine. Put on a DVD of back to the future. 

Hey presto, problem solved.


----------



## treelover (Dec 10, 2009)

aw, cmon give us a clue


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 11, 2009)

How far through are you? You revisit the sewer a number of times during the game, are you in the bit where the grapple hook won't work?


----------

